# WWII Sniper Still Has What it Takes!



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ves-lost-skills-picks-target-1-000-yards.html



> He may be 85 years old, but when Army sniper veteran Ted Gundy was  given the chance to show off the skills he used in World War Two, he  proved he could still keep up with the very best.
> Thats because  he was invited to try out the Armys latest technology in a challenge to  hit a target a whopping 1,000 yards away.
> But the former member of the Missouri honour guard, stepped up to the challenge with an extremely level head.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-picks-target-1-000-yards.html#ixzz1GDHR6haK​



With video...check it out!


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 10, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Wow!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ves-lost-skills-picks-target-1-000-yards.html
> 
> ...


Reading the article I found myself not surprised at all. Watching the video I was still wow-ed by the head and mouth shots the man hit at 1000 yards. But surprised or even skeptical, not in the least. This man perfected his skills while under fire, and extreme weather conditions, Battle Of the Bulge was one of the worse fighting conditions any soldier (Allied or German) could've faced. 

I enjoyed how the young soldiers felt the honor was theirs more than the veteran's. Also choked up at his reaction in receiving the replica rifle he used back in the day. 

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 10, 2011)

Aye, thank you indeed for sharing that wth us, Bill.

Surprising how emotional you can get about some things isn't it?  

I was quietly praying for him to make a good shot after seeing how touched he was by the earlier events ... I needn't have worried it seems :bows:.


----------



## K831 (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing.


----------

